
Pi and its part in the most beautiful formula in mathematics (2016) - peter_d_sherman
https://theconversation.com/pi-and-its-part-in-the-most-beautiful-formula-in-mathematics-56067
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Euler, the master of us all – who named both “pi” and “e” – realised that e^x
also had a dandy Taylor series:

[https://images.theconversation.com/files/114601/original/ima...](https://images.theconversation.com/files/114601/original/image-20160310-26256-12t0i5u.jpg)

The exponential function.

Then setting theta (θ) equal to one, gives an efficient formula for e."

